
Fukushima photography, Keow Wee Loong, and his completely fabricated story - jpatokal
http://www.podniesinski.pl/portal/attention-seeking-kid-keow-wee-loong/
======
jpatokal
Also, Podniesinski's own photographs of Fukushima:
[http://www.podniesinski.pl/portal/fukushima/](http://www.podniesinski.pl/portal/fukushima/)

~~~
brudgers
The HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10256419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10256419)

